# South central Oregon ?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Heading out this evening for a 3 day camping trip with the bikes. Planning on checking out Crater Lake, for one. We (well, I do, the S.O....not so much) like to ride mountains..We've not explored much south of Maupin as far as riding..
How about the Old Highway on McKenzie Pass? Is that viable as a mid-week ride or is the traffic too hectic? We'll likely head down and back east of the Cascades and possibly even come back through the Blue Mtns somehow. Maybe Bend to Mt. Batch..one of the Cascade Classic loops? Small forest service road climbs(paved)? Any suggestions?
Don Hanson


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

Here's a good resource for Deschutes County rides: http://www.co.deschutes.or.us/go/objectid/D9531619-BDBD-57C1-92865E7D3C09D97F/index.cfm 

If you ride McKenzie Pass there's a good FS road on west side that goes by Cougar Reservoir and eventually connects up with Hwy 58. I think it's called Auferweide Rd or something like that anyways. We rode up McKenzie Pass from Sisters a few years back on a July weekend and there was almost no traffic, but it was REALLY early in the morning so I can't really say for sure what the traffic would be like. 

Just about anywhere on the Cascades Lakes Hwy is always a good option too. 

If you're around the Wallowas (not far from the Blue Mtns) there are some good FS roads on the NE and E side with some possible side trips to the Snake River.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks, we had a great trip down there..We were headed over McKenzie but it was closed due to a wild fire so we went on down S. on the Cascades Hwy to Diamond Lake. Rode a nice loop around that lake and Lemleo Lake one day and around Crater Lake one day. Lots of great rides I saw on the DeLorme map atlas...so we will be going that way again, for sure.

Spent a few days in the Walowas last fall, rode all the Elkhorn Stages around Baker City and some rides in the Blues nearby then went on the back side of the Walowas and caught a couple of those roads too. Another super place for the bikes.and for the VW Vanagon camper I use for races and touring trips.
Thanks for the tips,
Don Hanson


----------

